# Blckberry Curve 8520 advice on email needed



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I am trying to help a friend who has a Blackberry Curve 8520
Her email address is with Yahoo.co.uk
On the Curve 8520 how do I setup a Yahoo.co.uk email it automatically changes it to .com which will not work 
Thanks


----------

